# Hamburger Fatty 1st time



## lovethemeats (Apr 24, 2016)

Turned out I ended up doing a fatty today. I did a breakfast one before. That turned out great. This one is one i add to the learning experience.  I did a hamburger one. I should have used a more fat content hamburger. Little dry but still very good. I hade sautéed onions,cheese and cooked bacon on the inside. Tasted very good but next time i will use a more flavorful ingredients.  Like blue cheese. To all. Happy smokin.













Preroll.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Done pre cut.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Apr 24, 2016


















Cut on plate.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Apr 24, 2016


















On the bun.jpg



__ lovethemeats
__ Apr 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2016)

That's a tasty looking sandwee! Nice smoke!

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 26, 2016)

Looks great.  That's one awesome sandwich.

Gary


----------

